# [H] Menoth [W] $$$, Skorne, Ret



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

(5) Holy Zealots + Monolith Bearer 
Min Flameguard 
Crusader Warjack (primed blk)
Dervish Warjack 
(2) Repenter Warjack (one primed blk)
Castigator Warjack 
Avatar of Menoth Warjack (unassembled)
Dartan Vilmon
Epic Severius
MkII Faction Deck
Daughters of the Flame Unit

All assembled and stripped , except where noted. $140 shipped. Would love to trade for Skorne and/or Retribution stuff.


----------

